

What happened with the Facebook Timelines? - evertonfuller


======
chromejs10
I believe they are still in battle with a company that creates similar
"timelines" and has ownership over it.

------
nsoldiac
I got an early sign-up to the timeline layout and I still my profile working
with timeline...but only other early adopters get to see my profile with the
new layout, everybody else (about 99% of my facebook friends) still see my
page with the classic layout... at least it looks cool to me.

------
Geee
Maybe they were scared of Google+ at the time and made the announcement a bit
too early to keep Facebook in headlines. Or they just backed off when there
wasn't positive response to it.

------
maniator
No idea... I never got the update.

